# wr125s tmm ml-tl?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FAL/box-plans/rosa-wr125-TMM-map.gif

Anybody ever try anything like this. I like the single drive fr125s designs, but am considering these at the moment, just looking for any input


----------

